# removing labels, leftover sticky residue THIS MEANS WAR!



## Kracker (Dec 31, 2013)

arrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhh! this sticky goo wont come off, not even with rubbing alcohol, i even tried a bit of moonshine, nothing 

tips?


----------



## dralarms (Dec 31, 2013)

Yea, goof off. And if that fails trash can.


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2013)

I soak my bottles is hot water and dawn for about an hour, scrape label off with window scrapper and then use a stainless steel scratcher for any residue glue. Give it a try.


----------



## Kracker (Dec 31, 2013)

yep, i ended up using green scotch brite and that worked better


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 31, 2013)

Oxyclean...12 to 24 hours and a scrubbie pad.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 31, 2013)

DoctorCAD said:


> Oxyclean...12 to 24 hours and a scrubbie pad.



I've had some that won't even come off with that. Im done scraping stubborn bottles.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 31, 2013)

_Easy Off_ oven cleaner works for me. Spray it on, let it sit a couple hrs then wash with hot soapy water.... 


RR


----------



## bkisel (Dec 31, 2013)

Kitchen sink type scrubbing cloth, baking soda, hot water and elbow grease has worked for me.


----------



## jjduen (Dec 31, 2013)

If your adventurous and safe minded, get some Toluene from a paint store. 

I use to develop PSA, pressure sensitive adhesives, and commonly used this solvent to clean and remove. 

Wear gloves and don't inhale too much or you'll quit wine and use this for a buzz.


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 31, 2013)

I often have good luck removing sticky residual glue by coating the glue area with a drop of dish soap and scraping with my razor blade window scraper. Yeah, I use a heavy leather glove and support the bottle against my wine gut but I get some near immediate gratification. I generally batch 8-12 bottles at a time and maybe 1 or 2 need this level of endeavor.


----------



## wooky (Dec 31, 2013)

Let me recommend a product called Goo Gone. This stuff is awesome. It will dissolve any kind of glue residue.


----------



## sgx2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's something sure-fire that you probably have already - WD40!

Spray it on the residue, let it sit for a few minutes, then use a pad to wipe it away...

As with other solvents, avoid getting it inside the bottle! 

I always rinse the bottle well and put it on one of the tines in the lower rack of my dishwasher, then do a hot rinse cycle.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Dec 31, 2013)

I also soak mine for 10 hours or so in Oxy Clean Green, scrape with razor scraper, then use a green scraper and Goo Gone...I found it in the automotive department at Wal Mart


----------



## garymc (Jan 1, 2014)

For crusty glue: Warm water and detergent. These are not the problem. 

For sticky labels: keep the bottle dry and put several on your dashboard, roll up the windows and park in direct sun (in the summer.) Or use any other technique to get the bottles hot. Use a putty knife or scraper to get the edge started peeling and most will peel off while the bottle is still hot. You want them dry so the paper stays in one piece. If the label tears, start from the other side. What little glue is left can be dissolved with corn oil and a scouring pad or WD-40 or any number of adhesive removing products listed in the previous posts. Then you can wash the oil off with detergent and hot water.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jan 1, 2014)

Goo gone or goof off for me. Works like a charm.


----------



## Turock (Jan 1, 2014)

When you run into one of those REALLY sticky labels, soak it for a while and scrape off as much of the label as possible to get down to the glue. Then spray it with WD40--melts the glue in a minute or so, then you can scrape it and remove with a paper towel. Works like a charm.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 1, 2014)

Someone suggested putting them in the oven at 350 for 7 minutes. This works to get most of it off very easily. Any residue, I use Goof Off with a paper towel, using a new one for each bottle. Be sure the bottle is before wiping and wash the outside thoroughly before immersing it any water that will touch the inside of the bottle.


----------



## x_diver (Jan 1, 2014)

I have yet to find a label which couldn't easily be removed by soaking for a few hours in hot water, scraping with a knife, and then washing with hot water / dish soap / steel wool pad to remove residual glue. It's actually quicker than it sounds. I'm hesitant to use harsher chemicals because that means more cleaning / rinsing to make absolutely sure that I get the chemicals off.


----------



## jcag (Jan 1, 2014)

I fill the bottle with nearly boiling water. Then I use a green scotch brite with a bit of glass cooktop cleaner.. comes rite off.


----------



## 72Chevelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I have always had good luck with just soaking the bottles in oxyclean, however some bottles have what I guess is an oil based glue and water just doesn't seem to work on it. I use a stainless steel scrubbing pad and vegetable oil, then just wash with regular soap and water to get the oil-glue mix off.


----------



## Kracker (Jan 7, 2014)

garymc said:


> For crusty glue: Warm water and detergent. These are not the problem.
> 
> For sticky labels: keep the bottle dry and put several on your dashboard, roll up the windows and park in direct sun (in the summer.)


 its january and im in Seattle


----------



## whynot (Jan 8, 2014)

3M makes and adhesive remover, I've used it to remove glue from cars so it's safe on the paint... should be fine for the glass.

Spray on, wait a few minutes, use a clean rag and it comes right off


----------



## wildvines (Jan 27, 2014)

The easiest wSy to remove labels is putting your bottles for 10 min in oven at 350. Labels peel right off bit leaving any residue


----------

